# Unterschied Not-Halt und Not-Aus



## SafetyRookie (3 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich was der Unterschied zwischen Not-Halt und Not-Aus Funktionen ist.
Welche Funktion führt zu welchen Aktionen?
Not-Aus Taster sind meistens rot mit einem gelben Untergrund. Gibt es gesetzliche oder normative Vorgaben?

Gruß

Neco


----------



## Maagic7 (3 Februar 2020)

Not-Halt:
Stillsetzen im Notfall. D.h. die Maschine in einen sichern Zustand bringen, so dass nichts mehr passiren kann.
Ein not Halt ist normativ gefordert.

Not-Aus: 
Spannung aus im Notfall.
Das ist aber nicht gleich zu setzen mit Not-Halt (das ist meiner Kenntins nach nur für bestimmte Elektroverteileranlagen gefordert, nicht für Maschinen)
Warum: Ein Spannung aus kann druchaus gefährtliche Zustände herbeiführen und nicht zu einem sicheren Stillstezten der Maschien führen.
Z.B. wenn Antriebe ungeführt austrudeln.

Was bei Maschinen oft druchgeführt wird ist der sogenannte Not-Halt mit anschließendem Not-Aus, D.h. wenn die Maschien in einen sicheren Zustand gebracht ist,
dann Spannung Aus. (Diese Forderung mit anschließenden Not-Aus gibt es aber meines Kenntnis nach normativ nicht)

Was war früher?
Früher wurder wohl fälschlicher weise alles als Not-Aus bezeichnet. Was aber nur im Detuschen der fall war. Englisch hieß das schon immer Emgergency-Stop (Not-Halt)
Diese Diskrepanz wurde vor einigen Jahren in den Deutschen Normen beseitigt. Seither gilt offiziell der Not-Halt.

Zur Ausführung der Not-Schalter:
Rot auf gelbem Grund: Eine Beschriftung mit Not-Halt usw. ist nicht vorgesehen. Es reicht die Farbkennzeichnung.
Seit diesen normativen Änderungen sind auch die gelben Schilder der Not-Halt Taster nicht mehr beschriftet. Früher stand da immer Not-Aus drauf.
Eine nachträgliche händische Beschriftung "Not-Halt" der Elektriker, wie ich das schon öfter gesehen habe ist nicht notwendig.

Für zu Produktionslinien kombinierten Maschinen gilt:
Es gibt keinen 2-Klassen Not-Halt, (dem Bediener kann in einer Notsituation nicht zugemutet werden auch noch erst den richtigen Not-Halt zu suchen)
 d.h. Not-Halt ist Not-Halt für die ganze Linie (davon abzuweichen muss man schon gute Gründe haben! Z.B. wenn der Not-Halt eines Anlagenteils eine Gefährdung
 darstellen würde - evtl. bei Kühlungen oder Heizungen. Dazu dann Gefährdungsanalyse Doku. usw.)
Wenn man nur einzelne Teile einer Linie Stillsetzt, dann sind die Halt-Taster dafür schwarz auszuführen - die schwarzen Pilztaster -
ein Not-Halt muss dann aber in erreichbarer Nähe sein. Was erreichbae Nähe ist steht aber glaub ich nicht in der Norm sondern nur in Erläuterungend der BGs.


----------



## Howard (3 Februar 2020)

Moin,
mal ganz allgemein gesprochen hält der Not-Halt die Maschine an und der Not-Aus schaltet die Maschine ab. Ein Not-Halt sorgt also dafür, dass keine Gefahr mehr durch die Bewegung der Maschine ausgeht, ein Not-Aus schaltet die Maschine "Energiefrei" - also bspw. das Hauptschütz aus. ABER: Auch ein Not-Halt kann die Energiezufuhr trennen (Stopp-Kategorie) Beide Schalter sind Rot und auf Gelben Grund.
Hier: https://www.isb-ik.de/home/technisc...us-und-not-halt-wo-liegt-der-unterschied.aspx gibt es ein wenig dazu zu lesen mit verweis auf die entsprechenden Normen.


----------



## stevenn (3 Februar 2020)

wir können diese Diskussion doch nicht alle zwei Monate führen. bitte nutzt doch einmal die Suchfunktion.
Not-Halt wird von der Maschinenrichtlinie vorgeschrieben. kann in Kat 1 oder Kat 0 ausgeführt sein.

Thematik not-Halt und Not-aus einfach mal die EN 60204-1 anschauen und wer diese Norm nicht hat/ kennt, darf meiner Meinung nach keine Maschinen bauen.


----------



## Mrtain (28 Februar 2020)

Wir mussten auf Bestreben unseres neuen E-Konstrukteurs einen Schalter für Betriebsstop einführen. Macht für mich in einer umzäunten Anlage mit verriegelten Schutztüren zwar keinen Sinn, aber da half keine Diskussion. Er hat da einfach paar Normen zitiert, die ich aber so nicht nachprüfen kann. Deshalb meine Frage, kennt ihr eine entsprechende Norm wo dieses Thema behandelt wird.?


----------



## stevenn (2 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Wir mussten auf Bestreben unseres neuen E-Konstrukteurs einen Schalter für Betriebsstop einführen. Macht für mich in einer umzäunten Anlage mit verriegelten Schutztüren zwar keinen Sinn, aber da half keine Diskussion. Er hat da einfach paar Normen zitiert, die ich aber so nicht nachprüfen kann. Deshalb meine Frage, kennt ihr eine entsprechende Norm wo dieses Thema behandelt wird.?


betriebsbedingtes Stillsetzen wird in der MRL erwähnt
deine Beschreibung klingt aber nicht so als wäre es nötig


----------

